# Anyone know a good artist for album art?



## TallestFiddle (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm trying to find a good artist to commission to do an album cover. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bcolville (Apr 16, 2014)

Just had someone from Wasteland Graphics do some artwork for an upcoming ep for my band. Really easy to deal with. Find them on FB


----------



## shaynedepugh (Apr 17, 2014)

Depending on your style, I work well with bands.
[email protected]
Hit me up and we'll talk


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 17, 2014)

You might want to specify your style and wishes a bit more. You could for example contact Chris Moyen and get a magnificently drawn goat-man hybrid beheading Jesus and sodomising a nun but that miiiiiight not be what you're looking for


----------



## SkyIllusion (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not much of an illustrator. I work mostly with photomanipulations and you can see some of my work on my website that's in my sig! If you're interested at all give me a shout. The most recent piece I did was this one:







My prices vary depending on what you're looking for and how many panels if its a digipak or booklet pages and whatnot. Either way, if you're interested shoot me a message!


----------



## patata (Apr 30, 2014)

Richey Beckett


----------

